# 2007 tahoe wiring diagram



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Trying to add a sub to the wifes Tahoe 1LT.
Anyone know where I can find the diagram to the factory radio. It has XM and onstar. 
I just need the speaker wires to get a signal to the add on sub.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

You can go to Best Buy and Circuit City, buy the harness for your car, locate your speaker wires, then return it.

Otherwise it's

LF Speaker (+) WHITE 
LF Speaker (-) ORANGE 
RF Speaker (+) YELLOW 
RF Speaker (-) BROWN 
LR Speaker (+) RED 
LR Speaker (-) GREEN 
RR Speaker (+) BLUE 
RR Speaker (-) BLACK


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Vestax said:


> You can go to Best Buy and Circuit City, buy the harness for your car, locate your speaker wires, then return it.
> 
> Otherwise it's
> 
> ...



Damn, That hasn't changed in a while has it?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, color for each HU is like its brand, will not change.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

kyheng said:


> Well, color for each HU is like its brand, will not change.


I'm talking about GM's color codes. They are still using the same colors that my 1978 Monte Carlo did  Audomotive electrical systems have come a LONG way in 30 years and I would have thought they would have changed them.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> I'm talking about GM's color codes. They are still using the same colors that my 1978 Monte Carlo did  Audomotive electrical systems have come a LONG way in 30 years and I would have thought they would have changed them.


Probably lessened the quality, is all  

Fewer strands of copper, lower quality of material for insulating, etc..,


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Vestax said:


> You can go to Best Buy and Circuit City, buy the harness for your car, locate your speaker wires, then return it.
> 
> Otherwise it's
> 
> ...


Thanks. That should help alot.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

chad said:


> I'm talking about GM's color codes. They are still using the same colors that my 1978 Monte Carlo did  Audomotive electrical systems have come a LONG way in 30 years and I would have thought they would have changed them.


Sorry sir, have to correct what I've said. What I want to mean is color codes for HU(speaker outputs, power...) is like their brand, it won't change. So this will be easier for support to come out the manual or others.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

It's true though, a lot of manufacturers will keep the same wiring colors for many vehicles, even beyond the audio harness. For the longest time, Honda kept their audio colors for nearly 20 years and it made it easy to hardwire them (always remembered gray and brown for negative). GM's was always dark colored wires were negative, and lighter colors were positive. 

However, it varies among trims and models. Honda did change the colors again for audio, so it's the same anymore. A lot of newer vehicles with amplified systems and data bus/can wires will have totally different colored wires. 

Either way, you should really be using a DMM to verify your wires.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

X2, multimeter is the best tool to be used when not sure and had ask around with no replies. Or can always use try and error method that end up in a mess.


----------

